# Which LOTR character are you?



## legoLasS (Dec 15, 2001)

If you were a character in the Lord of the Rings, who would you be?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 15, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien forum, Leg! 
I would either be Gandalf or Legolas, it's hard to choose..


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 15, 2001)

I think that my choice of name says it all.


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 15, 2001)

Well I would want to be Gandalf he is the one I admire the most. Being a hobbit wouldn't be half bad though...Especially Biibo..He's one of my favorites too


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by legoLasS _
> *If you were a character in the Lord of the Rings, who would you be?  *



I would want to either be Eowyn (Obviously.) or Arwen, because it would be awesome to be an elf, and to be Married to a great King(and if he looks anything like he does in the movie, well, what else is there to say)...


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 15, 2001)

All the female character's (with the exception of my namesake) lead such unhappy lives. I don't think I'll choose an actual character, but I guess I'd would like to be a hobbit (who _doesn't_ want two dinners, and to get presents on other peoples birthdays?  ).


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 16, 2001)

Yeah, I guess your right, but you can't forget that Eowyn and Arwen ended up very happy with their men at the end..


----------



## Smokey (Dec 17, 2001)

Gimli, Sam or Merry. Or Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 17, 2001)

I know who I want to be! I change my mind, I no longer wish to be a hobbit.... I want to be Goldberry! Being the wife of Bombadil means she must have lived a very happy, and carefree life. Besides, I would know the answer to the age old mystery- just who _is_ Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 17, 2001)

When I try to think of which character I most resemble in LotR, it leaves me at a loss... perhaps Beregond of the Tower Guard.

I would not wish to be any of the characters in LotR, however, unless I was going to be forced to be someone other than who I currently am.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 18, 2001)

I would rather be me too. I do the best impression of me of anyone I know.


----------



## Merry (Dec 18, 2001)

Merry or Aragorn for me!


----------



## Aredhel (Dec 18, 2001)

I would most likely be Arwen or Legolas, because I like elves, and thier two of my most favorite characters in the story.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 19, 2001)

I think I'd be Sam.

~Kit


----------



## Sarendara (Dec 19, 2001)

*Hard.....*

Lets see, I love the Ents but I know that I would never want to be one. Just imagine taking to much time to make a decition. I also love elves but none of the chars in the book have very happy elves. So, I would say a hobbit all the way


----------



## Old Man Willow (Dec 19, 2001)

I would either be Bombadil, or an elf of Mirkwood. Mirkwood is so dense with thick trees yet the elves there need no fear of them. Plus, elves are the wisest of the standard creatures, and some of the most physically able.


----------



## Lord Snotty (Dec 19, 2001)

has to be Aragorn/Strider/Dunedain


----------



## Shadow Lord (Dec 19, 2001)

I would want to be Legolas! It would be awsome to be an elf.
My second choice would be Frodo.


----------



## Meklos (Dec 23, 2001)

I'd have to go with King Thranduil of Mirkwood. That's who I'd want to be, anyway. Probably because he lasted for such a long time, and got to be around for all of the major events. BTW, does anyone know if it was ever mentioned as to when Thranduil sailed west?


----------



## Rhumatad (Dec 23, 2001)

i think Faramir. he is a good and honest man. and eowyn is my kind of girl.


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rhumatad _
> *i think Faramir. he is a good and honest man. and eowyn is my kind of girl. *



I forgot about Faramir, he was a great guy. If I was a guy I would probably want to be him, well, either him or Aragorn.


----------



## thegatesofmoria (Dec 25, 2001)

*Gandalf*

I may not be as wise as he but magic and lore attract me. I build, repair, train customers and use computers so I kind of feel like a bit of a wizard sometimes. I would love to look like him when I get old and even went so far as to dress like him for our first annual Tolkien party held on the 9th. My wife and I actually made the costume and it looked great, especially the hat. Next year I plan on dressing as him again, however I will be the White Gandalf, not the Grey Gandalf and will have the party on Bilbo's Birthday on my farm.


----------



## legoLasS (Dec 25, 2001)

I would either be Eowyn or Legolas  
Eowyn 'coz she's fair, intelligent & can fight like a true warrior.
Legolas 'coz he's a great archer. a warrior; the eyes & ears of the Fellowship


----------



## FrodetteBaggins (Dec 25, 2001)

Um.........probably Pippin or an elf...yeah either a hobbit or an elf........I love the ears!


----------



## lohikäärme (Dec 25, 2001)

A hobbit! Definitely!


----------



## Beren Erchanion (Dec 25, 2001)

Elrond


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by legoLasS _
> *I would either be Eowyn or Legolas
> Eowyn 'coz she's fair, intelligent & can fight like a true warrior.
> Legolas 'coz he's a great archer. a warrior; the eyes & ears of the Fellowship  *



I would love to be either one. It would rock to be an elf.


----------



## anttyk (Dec 26, 2001)

I would like to be Theoden, King of Rohan (after my recovery, of course). To die valiantly in battle defending someone else's city! Talk about honour.

Arwen has a terribly sad ending. After Aragorn dies, she wanders alone and friendless all over middle earth and finally dies in Lothlorien alone, surrounded by elanors. Sod, sob, sob!


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 26, 2001)

Yeh, I know! *Sob sob* It's so tragic! That last passage is so moving...


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd be a friend of Prince Imrahil, or an Elf in Lothlorien.

Wish I Were Westering
Cirdan


----------



## Ridley (Dec 26, 2001)

Frodo


----------



## Ekthelion (Dec 26, 2001)

Name says it. Your going down Goth....glug...glug....glug....


----------



## Istari (Dec 27, 2001)

I admit that Gimli has always been my favorite character, even more so now, thanks to the movie and his cool new helmet. But I think I would rather be Legolas, quick on his feet and of course, immortal.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 27, 2001)

Oh, yes.... make up a bunch of dialogue, a few stupid, fabricated axe-strokes, a shiney new (made-up) helm, and- voila! Instant Pseudo-Gimli.


----------



## amy01 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Hard*

SSOOOOO hard to choose... hmm... let me see... I would want to be either Gandalf, Aragorn or Legolas... they are sooo cool! and i LOVE em' all... hmm... hehehe... don't mind to play a male part... the 3 off them are way cool ...


----------



## Istari (Dec 27, 2001)

*But, but...*



> _Originally posted by Greymantle _
> *Oh, yes.... make up a bunch of dialogue, a few stupid, fabricated axe-strokes, a shiney new (made-up) helm, and- voila! Instant Pseudo-Gimli. *



It doesn't matter that they changed his image a little. I had always imagined Gimli as a long-bearded rebel with a huge honking axe and an attitude to back it up. Dwarfs have always been cool in my book anyhow. I'd be one, but it's the whole 'height' issue there. Don't wanna be four feet tall or something.


----------



## Nazgul (Dec 27, 2001)

guess... 
but not, I would want to be an elf: Legolas or Elrond


----------



## GladrielElf1985 (Dec 29, 2001)

Even though my name eludes that I am fond of Galadriel, which I am, I dont think I'd want to be her. Too much power for me to handle. But I think Legolas would be a nice character for me. But I am in love with him, so that wouldnt work either. Hmm this is really hard. I choose................SAM!


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nazgul _
> *guess...
> but not, I would want to be an elf: Legolas or Elrond *



I love your quote.

But no Living man am I, you look upon a woman, Eowyn I am. LOL


----------



## Greenleaf (Dec 30, 2001)

I would either be Logolas or Gandalf


----------



## Snaga (Dec 30, 2001)

Merry and Pippin are good choices because they seem happy at the end - a lot of the others don't, or give up a lot.

Also I wouldn't mind the odd entdraught or two.


----------



## The Sindar (Dec 30, 2001)

Legolas seems to be getting most votes, and I can't blame anyone, Legolas is one awsome guy. So my vote would have to be Legolas, quick footed, nimble, great archer, keen vision, or Aragorn, leader, swordsman and rangers are always cool OR a High Elf of Rivendell, or a Ranger of the North...

So many choices...


----------



## LadyEowyn (Dec 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The Sindar _
> *Legolas seems to be getting most votes, and I can't blame anyone, Legolas is one awsome guy. So my vote would have to be Legolas, quick footed, nimble, great archer, keen vision, or Aragorn, leader, swordsman and rangers are always cool OR a High Elf of Rivendell, or a Ranger of the North...
> 
> So many choices... *



I saw the movie the other day, and there were 4 teen girls in back of me. And everytime Legolas would come on the screen, they would all scream "Owe, owe". LOL. I thought the guy playing him was very cute. 

I just thought that was funny.


----------



## Arwen Undomiel (Dec 31, 2001)

lol @ Lady Eowyn's post about the teen girls. Well my choice would be Arwen for sure ^^


----------



## Faramir (Dec 31, 2001)

I would choose, Faramir. He seemed to have one of the more important roles in decisions to make in regards to the outcome of the destruction of the ring, and also the acceptance of Aragorn as the King. Both of these were done without counsel from others and were made with wisdom using his heart and/or wits. And both were selfless, and the correct decisions. 

Plus, he has some awesome quotes. 

As a side note, I can't believe you forgot about me, Eowyn!!


----------



## orion (Dec 31, 2001)

I would be either Merry or Pippin. They seem to be the most carefree of the whole group.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jan 24, 2002)

I would be Legolas because of hie Arrow shooting ability and his peaceful life. (b 4 Sauron etc.) 
Or Gandalf because he seems so kewl.


----------



## Jackie Reynolds (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello I am High Lady and Princess of Lothlorien Anira the Elf. Married to Legolas the Archer

If i could be any character I would be:
Boy: Legolas  
Girl: my mom ( Lady of th Woods)

___________

_" I Do not ask unnormal questions, for I fear thier answers"- Jacqueline_


----------



## legoLasS (Jan 25, 2002)

*Lol!*

Aaye, Princess!  I dont remeber Legolas getting married  
unless... Gimli...  

*teehee* Just kidding!!!  

sîdh!


----------



## *arillyn* (Jan 25, 2002)

She's just enjoying the pleasure of saying that she's Legolas's wife  aren't you Jackie? 
I would be the Lady Galadriel, I guess. She seems cool


----------



## Hirila (Jan 25, 2002)

Of course it would be great to be someone of the guys (and gals) who did the great things in these times. 
But why not be a ordinary elf / hobbit / man and watching it all?

I would prefer to be one of Legolas` friends back in mirkwood or one of Galadriels`elves.

But as this is about what charcter of the book we would like to be...

I choose Goldberry. She lives in peace with her Tom, has always fun at home and since Frodo and companions visited her I think she got interested in what was happening in the "outer world".


----------



## Lindir (Jan 25, 2002)

I´d be Lindir. Seems to be a rather carefree elf.


----------



## Legolam (Jan 25, 2002)

I would love to be Legolas (just to be original!), but I think I have fallen in love with Aragorn (the one I imagined when I read the books, not Viggo).

So, let me think ... a cool elven warrior that can do archery (is there a verb for that!) and fight, but that is seeing Aragorn ... it's Arwen from the film!!!  

Please note, I'm not too sure about her portrayal, I'm just saying who I want to be!


----------



## Yuber (Jan 25, 2002)

In the whole book i think i respected Sam the most. So i would like to be him i guess


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 25, 2002)

> ... a cool elven warrior that can do archery (is there a verb for that!)


Yes, 'to arch'! 
But seriously, I think 'to shoot with a bow', or 'to practice archery' are the only two usable verbs. In Finnish I use the word _ampua_ (which is conjugated "_Ammun_", "I shoot"), so 'to shoot' is possible as well.
I think there are very few characters in the book who we can realistically relate to: Hobbits are too comfortable and care-free, not at all like we humans. Elves are too sombre and mysterious, and too knowledgable. Dwarves are perhaps even too aggressive and stubborn. And Men are portrayed as a bit too unrealistically 'noble' and royal. But then again, all the main Human characters in the LotR (Aragorn, Faramir, Boromir, Denethor, etc.) are descendants or offspring of kings and rulers; and I'm sure there are very few individuals at this forum who can relate to that!  
So a question: who do you think is the most realistic and relatable character in the LotR? I won't even mention the Silmarillion, because all the main characters are either Valar or Noldor, or mighty Edain.


----------



## Camille (Jan 25, 2002)

Well I would like to be Eowyn I think that she was very brave and I admire this tolkien character, and at the end she was very happy because she married a wise and a good man and a prince latter (Faramir) who was beloved by his people, What else can you wish??


----------



## StriderX (Jan 25, 2002)

I would be Strider all the way!


----------



## Samwise (Jan 25, 2002)

I would be Sam, though my cousin, who has also read LOTR thinks I'd make a better Merry. I also like Gollum, but I'm not like him. Gollum had us all caught in his spell. Most people don't think he was that bad. He was the one that drank the blook of the children of the woodmen. He also worked for Sauron. He only put on the angle face to fool Sam and Frodo so he could get the ring. Don't forget, he was trying to lead them to Shelob only to get the ring while Frodo and Sam were being eaten.

I really like all the types of charcters Tolkien put in his book. People of all kinds and additudes. I think there's a person for everyone. Well....almost.


----------



## Woo (Jan 25, 2002)

Even though i am Woo The One!!
I would love to be the one and only Lord who all fear!
SAURON! 
For at one time he was of good nature under the teachings of Aule.


----------



## daisy (Jan 25, 2002)

*TIIIIMBERRRRR*

entwife


----------



## Aerin (Jan 27, 2002)

Which character? That's a really tough one, because there are a couple of characters whom I would like to be, but there are other aspects which I wouldn't like.
Eowyn seems like a strong person, even though she goes through so much hardship and suffering.
Galdriel is also a very interesting character. Her power and wisdom are definitely a plus.

I can't choose!


----------



## Firiel (Jan 27, 2002)

Hmm... I'd be Bombadil, Fanghorn, or Gandalf.  

If I couldn't be any of them, I'd want to be an elf in Rivendell. (And after that, in Lothlorien or Greenwood the Great)

(The woman-characters, with the exception of Galadriel are all too obsessed with their men for me to relate to. Yes, the men get obessed too, but not to the exclusion of all else like the women do!  )


----------



## gleinli (Jan 28, 2002)

*What a question.....*

Gimli, of course !!!
I've appreciated his "interior fight" when he had to go trough the forest.....
"FIGHT WITH YOUR FEARS !!! AND WIN THEM !!!"


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 28, 2002)

I would be Gollum of course! Yay Gollum! In real life though I'm probably more like Barliman because I have a really bad memory.


----------



## dpcooldude (Feb 3, 2002)

*I*

I would be Aragorn, he rocks, that and his sword is awesome but I would rather have sting though. Aragorn is brave and mighty and wise.


----------



## TulKas Astaldo (Feb 4, 2002)

Refer to the name


----------



## Samwise (Mar 9, 2002)

I've started a poll and I want to know what was your favorite book in the trilogy. Click
here.http://www.thetolkienforum.com/show...=&threadid=3203


----------



## Kelkorian (Mar 9, 2002)

Well, I don't really relate to any LotR characters, but if the choice is only from there I would probably The Witch-King, Sauron's right-hand.

If I were to choose from earlier ages though, I would defenitly go for Gothmog, Lord of the Balrogs! What a character!


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 9, 2002)

I would choose out of LotR Elrond, since he was the Third Ages' wisest and most decorated Elf.

Although, if choosing out of all Tolkiens' work I would probably go for Ereinion Gil-galad, for he was probably Elrond times ten  Also, he allied with Anardil (of Númenor) which lead to The Last Alliance. Now THAT'S a character


----------



## gamgee18 (Mar 10, 2002)

It is clear that if i were to be anyone it would have to be Samwise Gamgee. He is the most reliable, trustworthy, sympathetic character in the whole book. Without him then the ring would definately have ended up in Smeagols hands and eventually Sauron's!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 10, 2002)

Hmm
Let me Think

Proberly Galadriel or arwen if i had to be a girl
If i was a lad i would proberly go for either Legolas , aragorn , elrond , tom bombadil, 
As you notice, i love the elves!


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 10, 2002)

can I be a guy even if I'm really a girl? from LotR I would be Aragorn. From all of ME, I'd be Luthien Tinuviel.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 11, 2002)

Hmmm
I'd be an Elf (not so hasty)
A Hobbit, probably Frodo or Sam, I'm kind of a serious type.
Failing that an Ent it would be so nice to be unhurried and being able to take my time instead of being rushed through life all the time.
Hobbit first of all because Ents don't eat, and hobbits love food and they love nature.

Yes, it's the Hobbit life for me!


----------



## Aredhel (Mar 11, 2002)

I would want to be Luthien, Galadriel or Arwen. If I was a guy I would probably be Legolas, Elrond, or Aragorn.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 11, 2002)

I woulde love to be an elf!


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Mar 11, 2002)

Legolas all the way


----------



## Anduril (Mar 11, 2002)

Submit to the name..

well...ok...seriously...Gandalf / Treebeard or Elrond


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 11, 2002)

probly aragorn (if its is a spacific person) i like his character.

if it is a certain race it would be elfs or maybe wizards.


----------



## Aragorn13 (Mar 12, 2002)

I would probably be either:
1.Gandalf
2.Legolas
3.Aragorn
Even tho my screen name is Aragorn.


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 13, 2002)

Goldberry, all the way!


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 15, 2002)

I would like obviosly be Legolas (Is obvious ´cause my name)

_*Legolas_The Elf*


----------



## Tao (Mar 15, 2002)

Hm...what about:

1. Gandalf

2. Théoden

3. Pippin

4. Frodo


and a LOT of others


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 16, 2002)

Easy!

I would be Halbarad: the standard bearer of the Dunedain.

As an ex US Army Ranger, the choice for me is limited. and seeing as I'm not vain enough to claim to be Aragorn, then number two is just peachy for me.

have fun
R.D.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 18, 2002)

I would like to be Merry


----------



## King_Fingolfin (Jun 1, 2004)

My name should give you a clue.....


----------



## Meselyn (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd be frodo or Aragorn. Frodo has an awesome but hard quest. Aragorn, has a quest full of battles.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably Dain...dwarf king under the lonely mountain, fabulously wealthy, covered with diamonds, gold, mithril. Plus I love to work with my hands: imagine having all day to make jewelry and forge swords out of the very best of metals and jewels. 

If I had to choose a female character, than Lothriel...I'd be Queen of a beautiful, rolling, green country at peace. My husband the King would be beloved, long-lived, and rule over a country of tried warrior horsemen basking in a peace won by valour. 

...a girl can dream...Rowan


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 28, 2005)

Rowan said:


> Probably Dain...dwarf king under the lonely mountain, fabulously wealthy, covered with diamonds, gold, mithril.


 
You materialist!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 29, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> You materialist!


 
But the important thing is that I'm honest.


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2005)

Who am I most like?

Radagast the Brown, all in my own world.


----------

